
Evolved Virtual Creatures (Video, 1994) - reimertz
https://archive.org/details/sims_evolved_virtual_creatures_1994
======
reimertz
Really impressed about what Karl Sims managed to get out of 1994 hardware. I
had no clue these kind of high res/fps renderings were possible back then!

I'm also very impressed on how life-like these models move. I think a lot of
it is because of the high framerate.

